# We love Ukraine. God bless you.



## berlin1926 (Nov 3, 2021)

Russians are war criminals. The world knows it and supports Ukraine.


----------



## Iwa_Kiike (Apr 11, 2019)

Does the world supports Palestine too ?


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

Slava Ukraini! My great grandparents lived in Zhythomyr and Lutsk, so my past is intrinsically connected to Ukraine, to all Ukranian brothers and sisters, stay strong!


----------



## Monthes (Feb 13, 2014)

Iwa_Kiike said:


> Does the world supports Palestine too ?


Did you care about Palestine before? or its just for controversy?
Why you dont have a Palestine photo?


----------



## MisUszatek (Jan 22, 2008)

For those of you, who can understand russian, i strongly recommend you have a glance what is happening in the russian section of our forum. This kind of aberration I didn't see anywhere else and i think this is an embarassment for everyone in our community:



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%D0%9D%D0%B0-%D0%A3%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B5.535388/



The administration should definitely do something about it.


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

MisUszatek said:


> For those of you, who can understand russian, i strongly recommend you have a glance what is happening in the russian section of our forum. This kind of aberration I didn't see anywhere else and i think this is an embarassment for everyone in our community:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For non-Russian speakers, what is going on there? Support and pro-Putin propaganda?


----------



## MisUszatek (Jan 22, 2008)

missioneiro said:


> For non-Russian speakers, what is going on there? Support and pro-Putin propaganda?


Exactly. And very vicious one


----------



## lockheed00 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

MisUszatek said:


> For those of you, who can understand russian, i strongly recommend you have a glance what is happening in the russian section of our forum. This kind of aberration I didn't see anywhere else and i think this is an embarassment for everyone in our community:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should they do anything about it? Freedom of speech and all that, we might disagree with them but two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

All Bulgaria is with you. God bless you.!!!
Sofia





Varna
































Plovdiv


----------



## qnayeon (Jan 24, 2018)

MisUszatek said:


> For those of you, who can understand russian, i strongly recommend you have a glance what is happening in the russian section of our forum. This kind of aberration I didn't see anywhere else and i think this is an embarassment for everyone in our community:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People should be able to support anything they want? You want everyone to think like you do?


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

This will be the ultimate end to the war. Love you Ukraine.


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

The Russian Embassy in London


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

This specific photo is from Lviv. Here is London:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512349245025751043


----------



## Monthes (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Opinion | We Should Say It. Russia Is Fascist.


If Vladimir Putin prevails in Ukraine, fascists around the world will take comfort.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Mexicola (Jan 22, 2009)

lockheed00 said:


> View attachment 2966230


Oh look! A contrarian!


----------

